# Blackened Grilled Red Snapper Throats



## 3BARKINGSPIDERS (Mar 2, 2012)

Trying again. Tried fried. Made soup... Grilled blackened Red Snapper throats. Hmmmm Goood!!! So much meat! My better half tried to down load pics??? Fingers are crossed? Have yet to eat a filet. Stuffing them tomorrow.

M2


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice. Sweet looking lanes.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I like a nice baked Red Snapper, Italian style!


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Mmmm Snapper throats, cant beat em! I can eat snapper cooked just about anyway :thumbup:


----------

